

All 'Startup Camp Sydney 2' Startups Put Up For Auction - geedot
http://www.technation.com.au/2009/02/06/all-startup-camp-2-startups-up-for-auction/

======
pclark
rather tempted by ThreeFeeds - is it just me though or are these sites really
poorly explained?

